# I doubt anyone can figure out what kind of fish this is...



## fishlover322 (Nov 16, 2010)

I've been at it for a while, and it's been driving me crazy. Enough so to actually post for the first time... can anyone figure out what the name of this fish is??


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to TFK! I'm thinking (betting) that Pasfur will be able to id this fish.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Is it just my computer or is there something wrong with the image? Probably my computer, not the first time it has done something like this.

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping!:-D


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Where did this picture originate? Any background at all? Do we know if it is a Centropyge or Chaetodon genus?

By any chance, is the fish in this picture dead?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

1st welcome to TFK!!!!! 
2nd i am not sure at all but i will be following to see what can be discovered 
3rd to Pasfer- interesting question and i too found the photo to look odd but can not pin point why.. what are indicators to you sir?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not sure this is the natural color. I think it is faded, possibly poisoned.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

hmmmm... interesting.... i hope the OP can shed some light


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

This also has a strong possibility of being a hoax. I looked over my field guide to Angels and Butterflys and only a few possible fish come up. The brown bar stopping at the eye, rather than carrying down the body, is a huge indicator of species. Throw in the white caudal fin and half brown / half yellow color, and you don't have a lot of difficulty eliminating possible fish.

I think could also be a doctored photo used in medical guides to disease treatment. A "theoretical" fish, if you will.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i notice our OP has not been back to defend or clarify this.... to bad i am interested in why they would bother with such a task other than to explore the sites legitimate information its good to have such knowledgeable members as you to assist in such matters Pasfur.... thank you for all you continue to do to help this community.... and no you may not remove this post LOL


----------



## Ostara (Sep 19, 2010)

It's neither dead (the eyes are quite lively and you can see that it's suspended) nor manipulated. I've been using Photoshop on pictures for years and it gets quite easy to tell when something has been tampered with, especially on something that I'm very familiar working with like fish pictures.

I've been stalking this thread wanting to know what it is too. Being both a nerd and also curious about this adorable fish, I did some sleuthing. 

It appears to be a new/as yet unnamed fish from Japan. Thankfully the OP hot linked, which shows that the image is from an index on a website for the University of Miyazaki. There are other images of the fish (which they don't identify) as well as a few pages talking about new fish.

Index

The other pictures:














































They were all taken around May 16, 2008. There was a page with a brief caption (in Japanese) where they seem to refer to it as "figure 1" and give details about where it was found, so I assume it's new. I'm not sure how long it takes or what the process is to name them. Is it possible that they're still working at it after 2 1/2 years?

Anyways, I suppose I should be grateful that it's not something available because I think they're gorgeous and want one. :lol: No wonder the poor OP was going crazy trying to figure out what it is!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Well done Ostara!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Ostara said:


> I
> 
> It appears to be a new/as yet unnamed fish from Japan. Thankfully the OP hot linked, which shows that the image is from an index on a website for the University of Miyazaki. There are other images of the fish (which they don't identify) as well as a few pages talking about new fish.
> Index
> ...


Thank you!!! I was convinced this is a Paracentropyge genus, but only 3 are known to exist, which is why I was thinking the photo was doctored. Awesome thread here. Great stuff.

Edit: I just clicked on the link, and they are calling it a Centropyge.  Yeah. This is me patting myself on the back. LOL


----------

